

12 Important US Laws that every blogger needs to know - Keios
http://www.avivadirectory.com/blogger-law/
Applicable to more than just blogs.
======
Goladus
I really don't like the advice for #7 (bloggers do not own user generated
content). Not necessarily that he's making it, it's just not the way it should
be.

If I posted an essay in this comment, it should be up to me to save a copy of
the work. Ycombinator should not have to make me agree to give up rights, the
relevant rights should be given up automatically by the fact that I donated a
copy of the work to store on their servers.

------
henning
Another tip: don't make important legal decisions based on advice from people
who aren't lawyers.

